# Can Ultegra 6700 shifters be used with Ultegra 6800 brake calipers?



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

And if so, would the braking power be the same, less, or more when compared to using with 6700 calipers?

My thinking is that the pull force (leverage ratio) of the 6700 shifters is greater than that of the 6800 levers (since 6700 levers were designed with the less powerful 6700 calipers). So now if using the 6700 shifters with 6800 calipers, the resultant clamp force at the calipers is greater when compared to using 6700 calipers.

But first question first, do 6700 levers mate with 6800 calipers nicely? I don't see why not.

(I asked this on the Shimano forum but got no interest, so asking it here)


----------



## Ryder's (Oct 18, 2013)

Look here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...0-brake-calipers-work-6700-levers-311646.html


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Ryder's said:


> Look here:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...0-brake-calipers-work-6700-levers-311646.html


thank you sir


----------

